# small growing ferns?



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

hi guys im looking for any names or fern suggestions anything similar to Nephrolepis exaltata 'Elzevir' or Quercifilix zeylanica both of are sold out from black jungle . im looking for a small growing terrestial .was thinking about a button fern but im afraid it would grow to tall or wide.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I have the same quandary! Is_ Hemionitis arifolia_ small enough? I am not sure if a Button fern (Pellaea) would like the constant moisture of a tropical tank over the long term (although it may do well for a while). Did you ask Black Jungle if they can recommend any alternatives? 

Also, I think Andy may still sell couple of smaller Madagascar aspleniums:
Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick

Or maybe Charles Alford (sometimes has _Davallia parvula_):
Rareferns

This is actually a good question, as we often look to ferns for understory plants; many Pteris and Nephrolepis put on some height. May have to look into one of the more "ferny" selaginellas.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Button fern does great in vivs. It does get bushy. I like fluffy ruffle ferns and rabbit's foot fern. Both are small and do well in vivs.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Kartuz has Nephrolepis exaltata 'Elzevir'. I'm not sure, but I think Black Jungle gets some of their plants from here.

Kartuz Greenhouses: Nephrolepis exaltata Elzevir


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. yes i specifically wanted the fern to stay small and compact for the fact that i have my own interpretation of a forest and i cant have understory plants growing higher than my canopy plants. it would also rob alot of light from any other nearby ground plants. i will probably email black jungle to see if maybe they will recieve more. since i rather order all my plants from the same place.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

dirtbomb,

You might want to do some research on the "Glow Star Fern". I picked up two at a recent Hamburg (PA) Herp show. I have yet to plant mine in a viv - they're getting by in a covered tank in the pots they came in. Sorry, but I can't find my original source (a friend of a vendor at Hamburg). They are available on eBay. My unknown source and one of the eBay sources both say they stay small.

Regards...
Bob


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

I recently planted my first viv with a black rabbits foot fern, can I expect it to stay small?


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Dwarf and miniature is a relative term in the fern community. Many of the nephrolepis start out small but can outgrow a space very quickly if they are happy (and they can be very happy in some vivarium conditions). 

Two varieties that I would recommend are Pallaea 'Glow Star' and Asplenium ebenoides. Glow star are a new variety (related to the true button fern) which is truly miniature and attains a frond length of 4-6". The apslenium is a neat little fern with a common name of dragon tail fern (you can see why from the pictures). Other than that, selaginella is not a true fern, but "fernlike" and a great vivarium subject. I do have these for sale right now in the plant classifieds.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

AQUAMAC said:


> Dwarf and miniature is a relative term in the fern community. Many of the nephrolepis start out small but can outgrow a space very quickly if they are happy (and they can be very happy in some vivarium conditions).
> 
> Two varieties that I would recommend are Pallaea 'Glow Star' and Asplenium ebenoides. Glow star are a new variety (related to the true button fern) which is truly miniature and attains a frond length of 4-6". The apslenium is a neat little fern with a common name of dragon tail fern (you can see why from the pictures). Other than that, selaginella is not a true fern, but "fernlike" and a great vivarium subject. I do have these for sale right now in the plant classifieds.


AQUAMAC,

Were those photos taken by you? They look suspiciously familiar...

Regards,
Radiata


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Indeed they were : )


----------

